
T-Mobile, Sprint break off merger talks - JumpCrisscross
https://www.axios.com/t-mobile-is-ending-merger-talks-with-sprint-2506406296.html
======
zmarty
Good. Corporate consolidation is not good for consumers.

~~~
whistlerbrk
Sprint is barely viable by itself though. I was hoping this would give
Essential Phone a viable network but without the merger it feels DOA

~~~
maxsilver
> Sprint is barely viable by itself through.

This is currently true, but it does not need to be this way. Sprint is barely
viable because of near-constant mismanagement for over a decade now.

There's nothing about the market at large that makes Sprint non-viable.
There's plenty of customers and money in the US to support a strong 4th place
provider. Sprint just refuses to execute anything properly (this was true both
before and after SoftBank, despite the change in leadership).

------
r00fus
What I got from the article: its clear TMO needs this less than Sprint and is
holding out for a better offer.

Also glad they didn't merge as a TMO subscriber.

